# Fish Oil



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

What kind of fish oil do you guys/gals use?


I use the human caplets but I am looking to change. Where do you get yours?


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

instead of fish oil i use flax seed oil it has all the omega 3s you need and its better for ya


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

i use flax seed too...


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

For All Those Who Wonder About Fish Oil......

With all the press surrounding the benefits of fish oils, you could be forgiven for thinking they were only for humans. Quality omega 3 fish oil for dogs can significantly improve a range of conditions and prevent more serious ones from occurring.

Fish oil for dogs is among the most commonly used supplement in all of veterinary medicine, to the point that they are not even recognized as an alternative treatment, such is their healing power.

You don't need to use one especially for dogs as any good quality omega 3 oil for us humans is perfectly fine!

Protection from heart disease, allergies, cancer and arthritis are the main ones, and the change can be quite dramatic too. I have personally seen many examples of an aging dog limping and moving slowly around due to arthritis and within weeks of taking a quality omega 3 oil, the limp was almost gone.

In addition the dog was running and moving much more freely than before, and the energy levels were also increased. When you consider that the taking of an omega 3 supplement saves thousands of lives each year, it's no surprise that fish oil for dogs are so effective as well.

In fact they are so effective for reducing cancerous tumours that it is recommended that all dogs with cancer should have a daily fish oil supplement in their food and of course it helps to prevent cancer in a healthy dog.

They are also exceptionally good for healing those hairless dry, irritated areas and encourage the hair to grow back and promote a healthy coat.

Part of the problem today is what we feed them as most dog foods are very low in the two important omega 3 fatty acids, DHA and EPA, with DHA being by far the most important.

With fish oil for dogs being so effective it is important to select the right one and any one you choose should have been molecularly distilled to remove any impurities like mercury to ensure a safe pure oil.

In addition, to gain the maximum benefits, ensure the DHA level is high, at least twice that of EPA at around 250mg of DHA per capsule, as it is responsible for most of the incredible health benefits.

I hope I have shown how beneficial fish oil for dogs can be in keeping your dog happy and healthy and how they form an important part of their daily diet.

Fish Oil for Dogs--A Longer and Healthier Life for Your Dog


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Ive always just purchased oils from the GNC down the road because i buy my protein there too so it's all discounted


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

Roxy_Nie said:


> For All Those Who Wonder About Fish Oil......
> 
> With all the press surrounding the benefits of fish oils, you could be forgiven for thinking they were only for humans. Quality omega 3 fish oil for dogs can significantly improve a range of conditions and prevent more serious ones from occurring.
> 
> ...


:goodpost::clap:


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Flaxseed oil is a source of alphalinoleic acid (ALA), which is a omega 3 that is sooner or later turned into DHA and EPA. The problem with that is typically it's hard for dogs to actually convert the flaxseed oil into that due to lack of desaturase enzymes, and sometimes they won't at all. Flaxseed oil has the same benefits as fish oil but, again, this is entirely dependant on if the individual dog can convert and digest the oil. Fish oil needs no conversion because the EPA and DHA is already available in a more digestablable and easier form.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

:goodpost:


Roxy_Nie said:


> Flaxseed oil is a source of alphalinoleic acid (ALA), which is a omega 3 that is sooner or later turned into DHA and EPA. The problem with that is typically it's hard for dogs to actually convert the flaxseed oil into that due to lack of desaturase enzymes, and sometimes they won't at all. Flaxseed oil has the same benefits as fish oil but, again, this is entirely dependant on if the individual dog can convert and digest the oil. Fish oil needs no conversion because the EPA and DHA is already available in a more digestablable and easier form
> 
> :goodpost:


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Roxy_Nie said:


> Flaxseed oil is a source of alphalinoleic acid (ALA), which is a omega 3 that is sooner or later turned into DHA and EPA. The problem with that is typically it's hard for dogs to actually convert the flaxseed oil into that due to lack of desaturase enzymes, and sometimes they won't at all. Flaxseed oil has the same benefits as fish oil but, again, this is entirely dependant on if the individual dog can convert and digest the oil. Fish oil needs no conversion because the EPA and DHA is already available in a more digestablable and easier form.


:goodpost:

rep points comin your way i did NOT know that


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I use the human fish oil as well as the flaxseed... neela has never looked better. I've heard great things about that Salmon Oil, but it's not something you can just pick up at your super walmart. I'll look in my Pit Bull Bible tonight and find where to get it.


----------



## HappyPuppy (Oct 11, 2007)

I read that flaxseed was harder for dogs to digest than fish oil... (?) I buy reg fish oil at Costco for the dog (and we take flaxseed oil). Some people swear ONLY by organic, Arctic Salmon oil ... but I think it's pretty much the same.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

HappyPuppy said:


> I read that flaxseed was harder for dogs to digest than fish oil... (?) I buy reg fish oil at Costco for the dog (and we take flaxseed oil). Some people swear ONLY by organic, Arctic Salmon oil ... but I think it's pretty much the same.


Flaxseed is hard for some dogs to digest. That is why alot of people just go with fish oil.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

i started with the alaskan salmon oil in the bottle at petsmart, but its kind of expensive, so iswitched over to the capsules from cosco!


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Nizmo357 said:


> i started with the alaskan salmon oil in the bottle at petsmart, but its kind of expensive, so iswitched over to the capsules from cosco!


How much do you get it for at Costco? How many softgels?


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I just used some I found at Petsmart, I need to get some more.


----------



## jsgixxer (Mar 9, 2009)

i got my fish oil in gel caps at wal mart buy one bottle get second one free..Usually i get them online when i order my protien .


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

jsgixxer said:


> i got my fish oil in gel caps at wal mart buy one bottle get second one free..Usually i get them online when i order my protien .


I also get them from Walmart. Great deals.

Just sucks at my store they only have the 1000mg buy one get one free....


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

today i went out and copped some glucosamine & Chondrotion, Some alaskan salmon oil, and another tub of yogurt  

I got some salmon oil on my hand ewwwwwww


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Well I do feed TOTW pacific stream the only meat in it is salmon meal and ocean fish meal do I really need extra fish oil?


----------



## gxkon (Jul 13, 2009)

i just started useing the pills at wal mart


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> today i went out and copped some glucosamine & Chondrotion, Some alaskan salmon oil, and another tub of yogurt
> 
> I got some salmon oil on my hand ewwwwwww


the Alaskan salmon oil gets messy huh?!


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> today i went out and copped some glucosamine & Chondrotion,


Does your dog have arthritis?



> I got some salmon oil on my hand ewwwwwww


Whenever you get oily things on your hands wash them with Dawn dish washing soap. It is one of the best grease/oil cutters out there!


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Well I do feed TOTW pacific stream the only meat in it is salmon meal and ocean fish meal do I really need extra fish oil?


I wouldn't think so.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Thanks proudmarinedad


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Marine, your dog doesn't need to have joint problems to benefit from a little prevention. Especially in active dogs who are prone to having those types of problems anyway.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

NEELA said:


> Marine, your dog doesn't need to have joint problems to benefit from a little prevention. Especially in active dogs who are prone to having those types of problems anyway.


Good post. My dog is very, very active. I do make it a point to not let him jump since he is still growing, but dogs will be dogs, and it happens. High energy exercise can take its toll on the body and use more nutrients then a dog with a lighter regimen. I'd rather be safe than sorry


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

NEELA said:


> Marine, your dog doesn't need to have joint problems to benefit from a little prevention. Especially in active dogs who are prone to having those types of problems anyway.


I was just asking as that is why most people buy Glucosamine and Chondroitin.


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> Good post. My dog is very, very active. I do make it a point to not let him jump since he is still growing, but dogs will be dogs, and it happens. High energy exercise can take its toll on the body and use more nutrients then a dog with a lighter regimen. I'd rather be safe than sorry


True but do you think those supplements help a younger dog or are even necessary? I don't unless it has degenerative disease already at a young age which I would think is very rare. Not trying to argue with you, I am just pointing out what I have read about those supplements when I was into nutrition and bodybuilding. If joints are strong and healthy taking a supplement for joints isn't going to do much IMHO.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I buy Norwegian Cod lier oil. It is put out by Twinlab. It claims that it is PCB/Heavy Metal Free. It costs 10.99 for a 12oz bottle. I use one bottle a month.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Especially bullies and am staffs, they tend to have looser joints to start with when they're pups. When they exercise it puts a lot of strain and it could cause possible damage to their joints.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Proud Marine Dad said:


> True but do you think those supplements help a younger dog or are even necessary? I don't unless it has degenerative disease already at a young age which I would think is very rare. Not trying to argue with you, I am just pointing out what I have read about those supplements when I was into nutrition and bodybuilding. If joints are strong and healthy taking a supplement for joints isn't going to do much IMHO.


Well when Chino was about 10 weeks he got his paw jammed in the front door of my workplace trying to run out after a little girl, and I've always thought that he was completely fine... But a week or so ago he ran right into this "hole" in our yard and he stubbed the exact toe that got hurt 3 months back.. He's been resting and I've been supplementing him that because a) he is an amstaff b) we use the flirtpole a lot and c) because I believe it would help any inflammation associated with his toe. It's not broken, but it has to be tender. The vet said that nothing could be done and to just crate him. He's doing 20 times better now.. But I still really limit his motion.


----------

